# Official Twilight Trailer! OMG I luv Edward!



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just finished the second book in the series....LOVE them!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You'll love Eclipse! Edward is so tasty!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

For some reason, I didn't picture Edward looking like the actor who will portray him...something about the dark eyebrows throws me off. Bella looks exactly like I pictured her.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

I was impressed with both the book, and who has been picked for the movie. 

But I will say, I am SHOCKED as to the amount of stockers there are for Twilight. In fact, I too have become one! lol So, my myspace.com name is "Twilight Stalker" lol I thought it was cute. 

Anyway, just key in the word Twilight, and you see all kinds of postings for the movie, people stocking the film cast in feb and march when they were filming in both forks and in OR. LOL I was shocked. 

Should be a good movie!


----------

